# Shopping Cart Scuff/Dent



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, yesterday a shopping cart hit my driver's side door. Thank God the shopping cart only hit it very, very lightly.
How can I tell if it dented the doors or if it's just a little scuff? I looked at it today and the the vertical line (the scuff) divides things into 2. You know...it divides the line on other car or something. Does that mean that it is a dent? It is really small, but this bugs me a lot.
Would pro-detailing help?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Shopping Cart Scuff/Dent (dromanbujak600)*

If its distorting reflections then it is a dent








Do you have anything like Dentmaster over there? They can work wonders on little dings like this. Make sure to get a personal recommendation tho as the results can vary from person to person. Maybe ask your Audi or other prestige dealer (BMW, Merc, Jaguar, etc) as they will often have someone to detail their forecourt cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Shopping Cart Scuff/Dent (MikkiJayne)*

That's what I was afraid of. It looks like a half inch hairline scratch. But yes it disorts the reflection.
We have a Paintless Dent Removal and I think I will pay them a little visit when all the never-ending winter will go away. I have another dent too so now it would be worth fixing.
Thanks for the response.
P.S.
Is the Corrado finished?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Shopping Cart Scuff/Dent (dromanbujak600)*

Corrados are never finished! They are always works in progress.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Shopping Cart Scuff/Dent (Snowhere)*

They left the factory as works in progress.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Shopping Cart Scuff/Dent (EK20)*

How true








Its not getting worked on until the summer as I have to rebuild the engine in the A6 first. Starting on the bottom end next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_Corrados are never finished! They are always works in progress.










They get finished when you chop them up from frustration

_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_They left the factory as works in progress.










Also built on a monday

_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_How true








Its not getting worked on until the summer as I have to rebuild the engine in the A6 first. Starting on the bottom end next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Pics of the A6 engine rebuild plz


----------

